# Impulse Blue w/ Blue Interior Pics



## SpaceCoast (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello Everybody... I have lurked around here for a bit, but I am finally starting to get a bit more serious about getting a new GTO. I currently have a 99 C5 with an A4, but I am definitely wanting to get a manual transmission. So the GTO is now back in my decision making. I have been searching my local stealerships and is seems there is a really nice selection of 6sp's out there. One dealer just got in an Impulse Blue with Blue Interior in. I was curious if anybody had some pics of this combination.:cheers


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Jody


----------



## SpaceCoast (Dec 30, 2004)

Very Nice! Thanks:cool


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

That is one sweet lookin' car. Blue was my first choice, but it was so close to black, in the end I decided on black because of the shade of blue. It was just a bit too bright for me, and I wanted something that would blend into traffic. If it was the same shade as my Bonnie, I'd have a blue one.

That sure is a beautiful car!

Gerry


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

schwing!


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, I went to Dallas to get the Blue with Blue as none in Memphis and they had two to choose from. 

I really Really like the combination and the wife likes it even more.
We will not buy another car with Black interior.


----------

